

When should I begin to talk to a VC? - nubela


======
veyron
Is this an abstract question or do you have a specific circumstance that you
could discuss?

In the abstract, at the end of the day you are selling equity in a company to
a VC firm, and you need enough substantiation that the VC firms would bite.

------
dstein
I wouldn't talk to a VC (to obtain venture capital) until you can show them
how to turn their capital into substantial profit by giving it to you to
spend.

------
robot
When you have enough traction and your problem is scaling that traction. Don't
take VC money unless your problem is scalability and massive growth.

